# Blue velvet shrimp died and turned red?



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Hard to say why the blue one died but red one looks fine.


I would recommend lowering the temps though.... 72-74 is fine for them. Lower temps also means lower chance of bacterial infections.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

gH of 12 is very high. I think it should be about half that.


----------



## Vinylmation (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm sorry for your loss but you dead shrimp looks pretty cool.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Very very high GH. Molting issues guaranteed.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

12 GH isn't actually all that high.... some people have kept Neos in water with GH that's within the 18-24 range! Don't know how those guys survive now!


Unless of course the shrimp came from low GH parameters...


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Yep I’ve kept Neo’s in 22+ gH, 8.2 pH. Never seen an issue. When I acclimated them down to ~6gH 7.4 pH the colony slowly died off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ced281 (Jul 6, 2012)

WhatTheFukui said:


> Hi guys! Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I've been having some trouble with my shrimp, looking for general advice/ANY advice as I am so insanely frustrated.
> 
> ...


I'm no super expert, but localized discoloration makes me think of a bacterial infection.

Check out this link for what I'm basing this guess on: https://skfaquatics.com/forum/topic/5052-shrimp-diseases-and-diagnosis/

If it really is bacterial, expect more deaths among your blue shrimps =/. You might be able to minimize the damage with lower temp and better tank maintenance (decreased feeding, immediate removal of uneaten food, water changes, etc.) If bacterial, they might have been introduced with the new shrimps?


Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ced281 (Jul 6, 2012)

Also, on a side note, are your blue shrimps neocaridina or caridina? If they are neos, they will interbreed with those cherries and the offspring probably will not look good...

If they are caridina, that's also not so great from what I've researched. The neos will outbreed the caridina and your balance will be off without some elbow grease on your end to manage the populations.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

These are neocards. ced281 is right; the cherries and blue diamonds will interbreed and destabilize your genetic line, although blue diamonds are already unstable.
What's more important is what parameters they were raised in before you got them.
I'd agree that the discoloration is usually a sign of bacterial infection. I had the same issue and did a huge water change and it righted itself more or less.


----------

